# hello again...



## xxlou_lxx (Jan 8, 2013)

Well Here i am in this thread.. which can only mean one thing! Im nearly 10 weeks pregnant and again unplanned (very bad of me) good news was that the last time i had a drink was night of conception  and My hba1c was 6.4% (50) and i assume it has went lower than that now as my 14 day acerage is at 6.1 with most on target and a few highs  and fewer  lows. 

Is it really unecessary that I am concerned about my eyes this time? I already had bg retinopathy and have weird floaters (which have been there for ages) Im getting a planned c section at 38 weeks and im happy about that. The induction process IS a bloody joke and I would of never ever agree to it anyway so PHEW!! 

Ive been having a few highs post hypo correction which are 14 ish but short lived ie wouldnt notice if i tested an hour later instead of 10 min haha 

Not sure how to feel at this point to be honest as its early days i have my nuchal translucency scan on 24th had my booking one at 6 weeks and the anomaly one in march. just started my new job in december as well so ive got all that to contend with  No one on my facebook etc knows so if ur on my pal list then shhhhhhh


----------



## Northerner (Jan 8, 2013)

Congratulations Lou!!!  I won't let slip on FB - hope all goes well for you!


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Jan 8, 2013)

Thank you  I am still in shock to be perfectly honest... always thought id have one child and lots of holidays haha xx


----------



## Lizzzie (Jan 8, 2013)

Congratulations Lou!!  You sound well on track. :0)


----------



## Emmal31 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi Lou,

Huge congratulations to you so pleased for you 

I am hoping to join you soon so we'll be pregnant at the same time again (fingers crossed). I hope everything goes well on the 24th with the scan. Keep us updated xx


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Jan 8, 2013)

Yey that would be great if we were preggers at same time again lol im gettn excited for my next scan.. First one just looked like a brating blob haha xxx


----------



## Emmal31 (Jan 9, 2013)

xxlou_lxx said:


> Yey that would be great if we were preggers at same time again lol im gettn excited for my next scan.. First one just looked like a brating blob haha xxx



We had a scan for Jess at 7 weeks and all you could see was what looked like a bean and a little flicker of her heart. She was then reffered to as bean for the rest of the pregnancy  

How are you getting on with your bg's have you had many hypo's so far? xx


----------



## Ivy (Jan 9, 2013)

xxlou_lxx said:


> Is it really unecessary that I am concerned about my eyes this time? I already had bg retinopathy and have weird floaters (which have been there for ages)



I worry about this too for if I ever get pregnant. =/ I have mild in one eye and moderate in the other (I *think*, anyway) non-proliferative retinopathy with cotton wool spots. Have you been pregnant before and did it get worse the first time?


----------



## Sazzaroo (Jan 9, 2013)

_Hi Lou and congrats to you, wishing you all the very best on your journey ahead_


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Jan 14, 2013)

My 14 day average is now 5.6. Im managing to treat hypos at 3.9 cos luckily i have hypo awareness which i never really had with grace!! So no ambulance visits so far haha. I tell you its a hard job being pregnant ;-) much harder than my nursing training and degree haha  happy louise today  according to my lmp etc i am 10+6 putting my conception date at the 14th nov (spot on) dunno how they figure it out scan wise tbh but i maintain im nearly 11 weeks  xxx


----------



## Emmal31 (Jan 14, 2013)

xxlou_lxx said:


> My 14 day average is now 5.6. Im managing to treat hypos at 3.9 cos luckily i have hypo awareness which i never really had with grace!! So no ambulance visits so far haha. I tell you its a hard job being pregnant ;-) much harder than my nursing training and degree haha  happy louise today  according to my lmp etc i am 10+6 putting my conception date at the 14th nov (spot on) dunno how they figure it out scan wise tbh but i maintain im nearly 11 weeks  xxx



That's brilliant that your managing so well with your blood sugars. Have you had any morning sickness? I bet you can't wait until the 12 week scan, are you going to tell Grace she's having a sibling once you have the scan? 

Sorry so many questions really excited for you and looking forward to it being me soon  xx


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Jan 20, 2013)

Grace already knows haha she is a nosey child!! I was scared tht she would spill the beans before i told his parents sfter my first scan.. They know more than u realisr at that age lol. I wanted to put my 12 week scan pic on fb but im no sure if i should wait til anomoly one?thankfully i didnt get much mornin sickness more like nausea i hate puking lol. Im showing already! They say it happens faster with your second tho  xxx


----------



## allana (Jan 22, 2013)

Congrats!! So pleased for you xxxxxxx


----------



## xxlou_lxx (Jan 24, 2013)

Is it really anal that when i went to my retinal screening today i got her to pull up the old pic and compare them to the new ones whilst i was there?lol apparently nothing obvious to see thankfully... She said sometimes they can pic up minor bg retinopathy having a good look... She clearly couldnt see that i already have bg lol


----------



## hyper-Suze (Jan 31, 2013)

xxlou_lxx said:


> Is it really anal that when i went to my retinal screening today i got her to pull up the old pic and compare them to the new ones whilst i was there?lol apparently nothing obvious to see thankfully... She said sometimes they can pic up minor bg retinopathy having a good look... She clearly couldnt see that i already have bg lol



Congratulations! I've just had my first a few weeks ago and had really terrible eye care during pregnancy. Had a bleed develop in eye which hasn't really gone away and in my post partum check up I've now been told that a second pregnancy should be avoided or I may lose my sight or it could deteriorate. 

Did your eye care team say anything like that to you following your first? (my bg control was excellent througout pregnancy so can't understand why they would frighten me/threaten me not to have another!)

CONGRATULATIONS once more!!! Yeay!!


----------

